# Growing in greenhouse.



## Esheter (Dec 3, 2014)

During the next summer I' m gonna be growing a Taiga strain in a greenhouse. My grandmother keeps some animals there and I'm thinking about using ''black soil''(closest translation I could come up with), some basic nutrients and perlite for growing. Any tips?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2014)

I would take a sample and have it analyzed before using it. I would be willing to bet that it would cook most young plants because of the ammonia and high nitrogen. You will probably need to test it and then amend it now so that it can have all winter to get right. I would dump a boat load of leaves and ashes(not pine straw, too acidic) in on top of it after analyzing and amending it. The leaves will keep the soil warm enough for the microbes to stay going and get the soil in good shape. You may even want to colonize it with Mychorrizae before putting the leaves on top.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2014)

Unfortunately, the term black soil tells us nothing at all about the soil.  But, like Hush mentioned, you cannot just plant cannabis in any old soil.  I suggest that you do some reading up on what constitutes a good soil mixture and then go from there.  You really will need to know what the soil you are planning on using contains.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2014)

If she kept cats and dogs in there, I would not use the soil until treated


----------



## Esheter (Dec 4, 2014)

I mean, cows, horses, pigs and sheep.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2014)

OK....
I would then get some bone meal and dolomite lime and ashes. Maybe some gypsum also along with leaves.


----------

